# Delete my account please



## AgentWalrus (Feb 1, 2009)

thanks


----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 1, 2009)

Why do you want to leave us, man?  Do you not like it here?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 1, 2009)

they dont delete accounts, you just quit posting. You could have also just pmed a mod to find that out instead of making a drama queen post like this


----------



## I_infect (Feb 1, 2009)

Some people have privacy issues, and don't want to be found in any search engines, so that could be a reason...


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 1, 2009)

*Sorry to hear you are leaving. We do not delete accounts however since you want to leave you can just stop signing in and coming here.  You account will then be pruned whenever they are done.*


----------



## DDDorian (Feb 1, 2009)

Aint gonna happen, champ. Guess the only thing that'll keep you away from here is *gasp* YOUR OWN WILLPOWER!



:EDIT: oops, sorry Mesh


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 1, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Aint gonna happen, champ. Guess the only thing that'll keep you away from here is *gasp* YOUR OWN WILLPOWER!
> 
> 
> 
> :EDIT: oops, sorry Mesh



Ninja on ninja crime


----------

